# Thin is in



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

OK who has a jig that can cut "precise" thin strips on a tablesaw?? Photos are needed. I am talking 1/8" and 1/16". Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Again it comes down to size. Friday I had to make some 1/16" x 5" veneer to repair an antique I was working on. I set up the table saw to 3/32" and resawed the 5" wide board cutting half way through and then turned it over and cut the other half. I made it slightly over sized so I could sand it to 1/32". Had I needed a wider piece like 7" it wouldn't have worked. I would have had to surface the wood down with a planer. When it would get to a 1/4" it would have to be applied to another board with two sided tape or spray adhesive to get it to 1/16" and then great care would have to be taken not to take too much wood off at once or the machine would tear it from the backer board.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> OK who has a jig that can cut "precise" thin strips on a tablesaw?? Photos are needed. I am talking 1/8" and 1/16". Thanks in advance.


Rockler sell a jig. I made my own.

This picture shows cutting a piece for a segmented ring, but I have also used to cut 1/8in or 1/16in thin strips.

A piece of MDF, two slots. Hardware can be seen, but the slots do not show in the picture.

Slide the jig over to the distance needed for the cut. Move the fence so the wood contacts the jig, then make the cut.

Repeat as many times as desired.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Micro Jig GRR-RIPPER would do that.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I cut thin strips with this pusher I made. The thinest I have cut is 1/8" Haven't tried thinner.
When using it, I set the foot, so downward pressure holds the work down, Thus keeping the last 4" or so, from moving into the blade after being cut.
If I'm cutting a short piece, I'll hand hold a piece of wood, against the piece, I'm cutting the strip from, to hold it against the fence, before the blade, while I push the wood thru with my right hand, on the pusher.


----------

